# I find myself going back to Bimmer.org instinctively



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Hopefully Alan and Charlie will find a better solution to our current situation. Bimmer.org has been part of my life for the past two years it's a little hard saying goodbye.

I also find myself typing out smileys too...


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*How did you do the kewl picture?*

was that through the signature feature or as an attachment?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*Oh, I admit I have two browser windows open.*

And I do feel "disloyal". But my loyalty is to Alan (and bimmer.org), not Charlie (and Roadfly.com).

Bimmer.org is dead. It is gone. It is no more. It's Roadfly.com now and Charlie's running the show.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Hack & TD... Alan is...*

doing damage control right now on the bimmer.org thread or you think he is being sincere?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*Alan is genuinely a good guy.*

My complaint has never been with Alan. It's been with Charlie and his dictatorial style.

As I said in my reply to Alan, I'll hang around. But I do REALLY like the idea of this being a sort of "regulars" board. An inside thing free from 37 degree posts.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Agree that its strange to leave bimmer.org but...*

with all of the trolls, crazy board software and ip blocking, it was getting out of control. There's no "normal" helpful BMW board out there. They're either crazy modder boards like E46 Fanatics, or they're full of trolls. On the other hand, we might all get bored of hanging around each other exclusively.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*TD, Maybe they or someone could...*

do a "by invitation" board that would by default be free from elementary posts...??? Kindda like the "by invitation" cc for the hardcore earner/spenders. I am serious about the information on the board, try to answer where I know the info and think twice before I post when I don't or at least qualify my response. At this point, with a 2001 MY car, I don't really need repair advice but have found great value in some maintenance threads and dealer experience/pricing/mods threads. For now that is great and in time we/I will need more technical info like on the E36 board and then to cosmetic repair info like the 2002, E21 and E30 boards. My point is that over time the content/focus will change as does the age of the car and right now there are lots of new people just getting their cars and know nothing about this and that, hence the 37 degree and cowette and syntec debates. "By invitation" could/should solve that. I've been around for 1 year now (Nov 00), on and off, and guilty of nonsense posts at first but wised up quick, you guys don't let anything slide (as you stated to Alan about self monitoring) and in avoiding being labeled a spammer or troll or many other such terms, I began governing myself. You are right! I think the invitation type board could work and may even motivate the newbie's to graduate to serious content threads in hopes of an invitation. Dunno, guess I'm just rambling here but I'm sure you see/understand my feeble attempt at some sort of point, right?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*The image is on the signature*

You have to do an open and close image tag, and they're not html tags, they're VB Script tags. Not sure how I can demonstrate this, but it's open bracket ([) img close bracket (]), url of the image, then open bracket ([) /img close bracket (]).

As far as Bimmer.org goes, I'm behind Alan. I think he is correct in that once we get some outside moderators in there most of the problem will disappear. Not saying all, because the E46 M3 board does have an outside moderator but you still get your fair share of flames and out of control threads...It all depends on the moderator's style of dictatorship.

Not certain about making this forum "exclusive". E46Fanatics started out pretty good but once it went exclusive a few of the personalities take over and you get a very ^^^^genous board...Everyone expressing the SAME opinion all the time. At least on bimmer.org you get enough fresh blood daily that you'll get a mixed bag of personalities and opinions.

I actually kinda like how Bimmer.org software works, where you can reply to individual and specific threads instead of trying to look below for topic summary and stuff.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*The E46M3 board has an outside moderator?!?!?!*

This is news to me. Can you explain?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*I agree w/ you Hack...*

Bimmer.org does have advantages like the multilevel thread ability... like bmw330ci.com. Guess it would be nice to have both worlds, multithread, membership requirements to post and be taken seriously, and this neat (IMO) interface with the benefit of "fresh blood" or opinions. I've got your point on the "like" mindedness that can come from such a "by invitation" board and will quickly put the idea out of my mind.

BTW, I htought you did the ^^^^ thing... It was censored? now that is funny, not really...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*When they switched format one of the regulars was made moderator*

I remember seeing a post long time ago that someone had asked the "moderator" to remove a post and it was promptly removed and the address for the moderator wasn't Alan's or Charlie's. It was one of the original posters on E46 as well, I can't remember his handle...But I do remember he had a steel gray 328i, traded it for an M3.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

*That would be Jedinite*

Meanwhile, I'm feeling the love yet again from the shadow-y TD-hating lurkers at Roadfly.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*TD, I know how you feel...*

I was called an AH <--- may be censored (7 letters, where poop comes from) in the lounge last night (2 days later from original post, guess the person had to work real hard at being that funny). I was just havin fun and sincerely wishing everyone a happy holiday at the same time AND I put the post in the RIGHT place, the lounge. BTW, the person can't even use there real handle... oh well...


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Agree that its strange to leave bimmer.org but...*



robg said:


> *with all of the trolls, crazy board software and ip blocking, it was getting out of control. There's no "normal" helpful BMW board out there. They're either crazy modder boards like E46 Fanatics, or they're full of trolls. On the other hand, we might all get bored of hanging around each other exclusively. *


Rob,

I'm sorry you feel that E46Fanatics is a "crazy modder board". They welcome all BMW, non-BMW and E46 enthusiasts alike. 

I myself started on Bimmer.org, but found the trolling etc... to be unbearable. I was happy when E46Fanatics started almost 2 years ago. I moved there and never looked back since.

If anyone cares I usually have 3 or for browser windows open at a time for the various bimmer boards.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*Guess who is the number one poster of all time on e46fanatics - Clem!*

top 25 posters on e46 fanatics:

http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/top.php?t=e46_new&f=1&collapse=0


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Guess who is the number one poster of all time on e46fanatics - Clem!*



Spiderm0n said:


> *top 25 posters on e46 fanatics:
> 
> http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/top.php?t=e46_new&f=1&collapse=0 *


  Oh you just shush


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

> _by The HACK_
> E46Fanatics started out pretty good but once it went exclusive a few of the personalities take over and you get a very ^^^^genous board...


Hmmm... Not sure if this censoring is any better than [Oops!]. I guess as long as we don't talk about "^^^^ Sapiens" here we'll be all right.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

It will still be fun to go back and heckle all the people that ask the dumb questions, and post items for sale. This board looks a bit nicer, but it is exceedingly difficult to follow a thread. Nothing seems to be nested correctly?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Bump
> 
> Funny how, after almost 1 year, the more things change, the more they stay the same. *


Really? I haven't been there in quite a while.


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

*trolls*

can someone tell me what exactly a troll is

curios new member


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

although i visit the fest more often, i still like the .org's format. i'm not crazy about the overly graphical aspect of the fest and fanatics.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Some pretty sick new Blackberry Concepts out*



The HACK said:


> You have to do an open and close image tag, and they're not html tags, they're VB Script tags. Not sure how I can demonstrate this, but it's open bracket ([) img close bracket (]), url of the image, then open bracket ([) /img close bracket (]).
> 
> As far as Bimmer.org goes, I'm behind Alan. I think he is correct in that once we get some outside moderators in there most of the problem will disappear. Not saying all, because the E46 M3 board does have an outside moderator but you still get your fair share of flames and out of control threads...It all depends on the moderator's style of dictatorship.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Evernote lol..They charge you for the application make you use their iCloud server to store your notes then charge you for the amount of space you use on their server First you lose privacy, second they make you upload it to their server of which they charge you for and third you have to pay for data charges if you are using a data an on a smartphone or tablet.

Samsung Note offers all that for free and allows you to store all your notes on your own device to access at any ti

Sent from my GT-N7105 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

stylinexpat said:


> Reminds me of Evernote lol..They charge you for the application make you use their iCloud server to store your notes then charge you for the amount of space you use on their server First you lose privacy, second they make you upload it to their server of which they charge you for and third you have to pay for data charges if you are using a data an on a smartphone or tablet.
> 
> Samsung Note offers all that for free and allows you to store all your notes on your own device to access at any ti
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using BimmerApp mobile app


Thank you, thank you! I've been waiting for more than 11 years for someone to reply to that post! Now my life is complete.


----------

